# All Living Things Luxury Rat Home Review



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Cleaned the cage today, and finally did a video review on it. I don't know if you can even buy this new anymore? But I personally love it. A lot of people online don't have great things to say about it. A big complaint I hear, but didn't address in the video, is that it's hard to clean. I take out the shelves, rinse them, put them back in, wipe bars down, wipe bottom out (I use puppy pads on the bottom), and that's on my deep cleaning days. It takes me MAYBE 10 minutes. On just spot cleaning days I wipe any stray pee, pick up any little raisins, and that's that. With the doors in great places, that's super easy and takes about 2 minutes. 

Anyway, you can see it all set up here, and me telling you what I love about it:


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the same cage. And I love it as well. Super easy to clean. I also found if I use fleece on the platform shelves and change couple times a week its even easier to clean. I use fleece on all shelves and the bottom. Super easy cleaning and since using fleece they dont stink up the room at all unlike all the bedding I have tried. Which is great! My only question is since you have the same cage is,how many male rats can comfortably live in that cage?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the super pet home which is made by the same company I think, and looks very similar. The reason I dislike the cage is because it is a plastic bottom , and a couple of my girls are VERY hyper. Once they chew through it, it is ruined and you have to spend hours modifying it . (I woke up to go to my most difficult exam, and found the fuzz butts out of the cage .... Joy...)

Anyways, like you said in your video, the reason I DO like it is that it's easy to clean  one thing I dislike is how flimsy the sides of the cage are kind of hooked together... Is yours like that too? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I have three boys in there now, and unless they got over 4 or 5 hours a day out, I wouldn't add another. You could maybe fit four girls? I'm not sure. I haven't had girls for over 6 years, but they are usually more hyper. I think the calculators say no more than 4. I wouldn't say more than three. 
My sides are a little flimsy, which is funny because as much as they pop off, I cannot figure out how to fold it flat! 
All in all, I really love this cage, and I want to add another boy, but I really don't want to get a new cage >_<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I've had this cage for awhile now for my two boys and it's pretty good. The only thing is, my boys practically live at the top level and of course they just pee all over it, then ratty tails are dragging all in pee. So I usually throw in some towels or fleece scraps for the levels and a folded fleece blanket at the bottom. I also love the way you set it up. My boys wouldn't know what to do with all that climbing. They're pretty lazy and my one guy Kurt can barely grip the bottom ramp to go up it. So this week, I'm going to have to move it down a bit so it's not as steep. All in all though, it's a pretty good cage.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My boys really only pee in the bottom plastic part because I keep pee rocks and a puppy pad underneath which they love to pee on for some reason. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

I have this cage as well. I have 3 young girls in it and I wouldn't add anymore. 

I like the way you took out the ramps and turned the shelf around to make that little climbing area! I would have never thought of that. I have a hard time cleaning this cage.. and I think it's because of the ramps! I'm going to try taking them out the way you did and see if that helps. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## wafflesmom (Dec 17, 2013)

I have the very similar cage to yours but it was called the "Starter Kit" and only came with 2 ramps. Waffles didn't understand the ramps at first, (they do seem steep!) but he grew out of that and loves the ramps now. He can even just jump from the floor to the first platform now! I like how you just removed the ramps and turned the platforms around too! He also knows how to scale the walls just fine and probably doesn't even need the ramps, which would free up space to make it easier to get him out too. Will also consider changing the arrangement as well! (Glad he hasn't considered chewing the bottom *yet*!) Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I did a new setup yesterday, that's I never thought of. I'll put a picture up soon. I really, really love this cage, but also want another ratty. So we'll see what happens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

